# Sightings/Distressed gone?



## Patri (Jun 8, 2006)

Guess I missed that whole discussion.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2006)

It's still in the same place. 

If you are properly logged in to the BBS (and the message in the upper right corner of the page says, "Welcome, Patri."), you should be able to scroll down the list of forums to the Sightings froum near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Patri (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, what do you know? There it is. I had to check 'remember me' like everyone else. Wasn't getting automatically logged in. Thanks.


----------



## itrainu (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it under Private Forums, as I also cannot access it and am logged in....Shows my status as Guest under my username....is that correct?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

itrainu said:
			
		

> Is it under Private Forums, as I also cannot access it and am logged in....Shows my status as Guest under my username....is that correct?



Rather than repeat everything here, please see this existing thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions can be found in the 'Troubleshooting' thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum, or in the FAQ (frequently asked questions), the link to which is in the blue bar near the top of bbs pages.


----------

